# Wild Caught Duckweed



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

On a recent expedition to the pond near my house I captured some elusive and rare wild duckweed. I braved leech invested waters and tick invested woods to capture this stuff and now I have a few questions. Is it ok to use a plant from outside in fish tanks? I rinsed the stuff out a few times to remove worms, copepods, and insects that were grossly squirming about in the mire but I'm still worried there migh tbe some issue with parasites or diseases when introducing these plants to a tank with fish in it.

A second question is how likely is it that what I found in a Massachusetts pond is actually duckweed or some plant that can live in tropical waters. Also I was wondering if there is a single person on this forum that thinks of duckweed as anything other than the locust of the aquatic plant world. I was thinking of having it in with a betta in a 2.5 gallon tank that would be unfilted because I've read the stuff can clog up HOB filter intakes.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I would soak it in a mild solution of potassium permanganate for about 30 minutes to get rid of any parasites or snails. By mild, I mean have the water a pink color. I always soak any plants I get in it and have never had a problem with parasites or snails. I think the duckweed would do fine although you will probably have to keep thinning it out.


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

*** tried wild aquatic plants before. Usually they dont work out, but I think duckweed can tolorate the higher temperatures. Hey, its worth a shot.

I would thoroughly rinse it out to make sure any protazoa and pesticides or other chemicals are removed. If its suggested that you treat it first, I would go with that advice.

Hey, whats the worst thing that can happen, it doesnt grow?


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

Very funny. Sorry - I have to say this:

I wasn't aware that plants were catchable...  It's as if they have the ability to evade capture and run away!


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

wmayes said:


> Very funny. Sorry - I have to say this:
> 
> I wasn't aware that plants were catchable...  It's as if they have the ability to evade capture and run away!


Obviously you've never tried to catch duckweed, getting it into a tank is pretty easy, trying to get it out is almost impossible. I'd say that duckweed does actually have the ability to evade capture, at least it seems that way.

I've heard of people down in florida using wild plants in their tanks, I'm not sure what the procedure for cleaning is though. Potassium Permagenate and a mild bleach solution are both common for cleaning plants of snails and other hitch hikers, I'm sure the same could be used in your case.


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

The point was that you catch diseases and animals... you find or locate plants...


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

My point was that you've obviously never tried to pick up duckweed, it's not like you can just stick your fingers in the water and pull it out, the minute current your fingers create when they break the surface of the water pushes the duckweed out of the way. It's very difficult to get out of water, you literally have to catch it using the same techniques you'd use to capture a live animal.


----------



## CichInTheMind (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, You do need to use net to CATCH it :lol: 
What kind of tank are u planning o put it in?I used duckweed in my convict tank but they ate it all. Mbuna will eat it too, its a treat to them :lol: I hate how it sticks to you and evrthing else being pulled out of the water


----------

